# Turning Off Email Notification



## Sephora (Aug 24, 2006)

Without unsubscribing to a thread I know there is a way to disable email notification but for the life of me I cannot find it. I've been on forums run by this provider before but didn't have an issue there. I've looked and where to do it is hiding from me. TIA


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

Click on USER CP then EDIT OPTIONS.  Scroll down to notifications...


----------



## Sephora (Aug 24, 2006)

Found it.  Thank you!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

I actually like the email notification
i just keep my hotmail on and i refresh every time i get an email so I don't have to look around for replied posts. And I wont forget where I have posted!


----------



## Sephora (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I actually like the email notification
> i just keep my hotmail on and i refresh every time i get an email so I don't have to look around for replied posts. And I wont forget where I have posted!


I just use subscriptions without email notification to do that.  I check them first whenever I come in.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

haha
ya that works too


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

I use either TODAYS POSTS or NEW POSTS.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm pretty quick with computers
so i can keep up with my emails and post on this site
along with 4 other forums i post on


----------



## Sephora (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I'm pretty quick with computers
> so i can keep up with my emails and post on this site
> along with 4 other forums i post on


Gosh, I'm only on three forums.  Anyway!  It's not working.  I went to no email in the options and I'm still receiving them.  Is there a time delay?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm I dunno
I did notice at the bottom when you are replying
there is a drop box for email notification
so just change it to No email notification each time..


----------



## Sephora (Aug 24, 2006)

I edited the original post.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Blah
blah
blah

Did it work ?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

Sephora said:
			
		

> Gosh, I'm only on three forums. Anyway! It's not working. I went to no email in the options and I'm still receiving them. Is there a time delay?


 
You also have to unsubscribe to any subscribed threads.


----------



## Sephora (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Blah
> blah
> blah
> 
> Did it work ?


Yes, that worked.  No notification this time.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice
Now you just have to go back and do it in all the threads you posted in 
At least you're new
You wont have many to do.


----------

